
Secret Morse code tune sees game removed in China - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-53488011
======
rmason
As someone who learned Morse code in Junior High enroute to becoming a ham
radio operator it brightens my spirit seeing it used this way. However few
people know Morse code these days (fewer than those who know how to use a
stick shift) all it takes is one to tattle to the authorities.

What the Chinese authorities never seem to understand is no matter how hard
you crack down there are those who wish freedom for China will always be
there, willing to risk their life to achieve it. Sooner or later those wanting
freedom, against all odds, will win.

~~~
waheoo
> Sooner or later those wanting freedom, against all odds, will win.

North Korea would like words with you.

~~~
Doxin
It isn't over until the fat lady sings as they say. Anything can still happen
with North Korea. Personally I imagine a revolution of some sort to be rather
much more likely than North Korea somehow being the first eternally stable
state in the world.

~~~
waheoo
So how does freedom, as you put it, win?

